# Has Gynocentric McCarthysim Arrived.... True or Untrue



## vej36 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, I hijacked the term because I am a bloody mercenary; however, let's examine the mindset of those who respond. Oh yes, Please provide a "Why" or "Why not" along with your response...

Thx
vej36


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am...

Gynocentric....

As I am heterosexual.
I must be this.

There is no other option.

SCM-


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking as a Moderator:

No. Just no.


----------

